# Mosquito Lake Catfish Tournament



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

We'll be at Mosquito Lake on June 30th for our next catfish tournament. This is a team tournament and is open to everyone. Registration starts at 5:00 PM at Causeway Sporting Goods.


----------

